# Terk SIR3 vs SIRMINI Sirius Antenna



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

Any of you guys that got Terk SIR3 Sirius Antenna - is there any reason you didn't get Terk SIRMINI? It seems to be smaller size and exactly the same functionality (at least judging from http://www.crutchfield.com/)

Also, how do Terk Antennas compare in size to the BMW original part - there was supposed to be a new small BMW Sirius Antenna, right?


----------



## LordByron (Aug 1, 2003)

st_o_p said:


> Any of you guys that got Terk SIR3 Sirius Antenna - is there any reason you didn't get Terk SIRMINI? It seems to be smaller size and exactly the same functionality (at least judging from http://www.crutchfield.com/)
> 
> Also, how do Terk Antennas compare in size to the BMW original part - there was supposed to be a new small BMW Sirius Antenna, right?


Most people have the Terk SIR3 because its the first antenna that came out for Sirius ... as for the SIRMINI looks better, I'm happy w/ my SIR3 since its not on the roof (its inside my car looking out the back window)


----------



## Donjhen (May 31, 2004)

*I have the mini*

I'm pleased with it. Small and good reception.


----------



## TKrotchko (Jul 6, 2004)

st_o_p said:


> Any of you guys that got Terk SIR3 Sirius Antenna - is there any reason you didn't get Terk SIRMINI?


I got the SIR3 because its what everybody else was using, and I wanted to make sure I wasn't a pioneer blazing new trails.

That said, I wish the antenna was smaller. I may have a look at the MINI. But first, I'd like to see the OEM antenna. Its just not available right now.

--Tom


----------



## photo2000a (Mar 9, 2004)

*sat antenna*

see my other posts' on this topic i've posted antenna pix of the ol larger one's and the newer small one

been using the new smaller one way cool nice and small, and worked exactly same as the large unit


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

photo2000a said:


> been using the new smaller one way cool nice and small, and worked exactly same as the large unit


Great! Thanx


----------

